
Scobleizer : Google Glass will not be available for prescription glasses but - infoman
https://twitter.com/Scobleizer/status/322284136935079939
======
infoman
maybe later on :/ or we could crowd fund an adapter for google glass on
prescription glasses.

We will need an adapter solution for prescription glasses wearers anyway
because we will be forced to get google glasses off at some places but need to
let the prescriptions glasses on﻿.

Here is a possible kikcstarter project to solve this
<http://bit.ly/GOOGLE_GLASS_ADAPTER>

